# All of calceolus opened completely



## dodidoki (Apr 23, 2014)

The clump is here. Enjoy!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 23, 2014)

very very nice!
David


----------



## Secundino (Apr 23, 2014)

Great!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 23, 2014)

Wonderful clump! Now growing it all year long makes it worth while.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 23, 2014)

If only the ones I know in the wild were that big…


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 25, 2014)

Beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice one congrats


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2014)

Those are gorgeous.


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2014)

Sweet:clap::clap:


----------

